# Canon Announces Connect Station Mobile App



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2016)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., July 14, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced its new Canon Connect Station mobile application<sup>i</sup> for the Canon Connect Station CS100 device<sup>ii</sup>. This application makes it easy to view, transfer, upload and share cherished photos from a compatible smartphone or tablet.</p>
<p>The new Canon Connect Station mobile application makes it easy to connect to the Canon Connect Station CS100 device from a compatible smartphone or tablet. Users simply connect to the same wireless network and open up the Canon Connect Station mobile application to start browsing, uploading, and downloading images. Users can also “drag and drop” images from their computer or select multiple images at a time from a compatible smartphone or tablet to the Canon Connect Station CS100 device. The application can save over 1,000 images at one time and easily identifies previously saved and stored photos, helping to eliminate duplicates stored on the Canon Connect Station CS100 device. The application also now makes it easy to save single images, or entire albums, stored on a Canon Connect CS100 device to a compatible mobile device. Additionally, users will be able to edit album names and add comments using the mobile application that can be saved to the Canon Connect Station CS100 device.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The Canon Connect Station CS100 device is a go-to-photo and video hub that provides a place for family members to share, store, manage and view unforgettable memorable moments. The Canon Connect Station CS100 device offers up to 1 TB of wirelessly accessible storage with the capacity to store approximately 150,000 photos or approximately 70 hours of video content<sup>iii</sup>. Photos can be transferred from a compatible smartphone or tablet to the Canon Connect Station CS100 with the new mobile application; or photos and videos can be transferred to the device by tapping an NFC-equipped Canon camera or camcorder, in addition to using the available SD/CF card slots and USB connection. Once loaded onto the Canon Connect Station CS100 device, photos and videos are automatically organized by date or shooting device, and can be quickly accessed and enjoyed. Photos and videos from the Canon Connect Station CS100 device can be played on an HDTV via an HDMI cable, or printed wirelessly to a compatible Canon wireless printer such as the PIXMA MG7720<sup>iv</sup>, allowing families to relive special memories together or wirelessly share photos and video with family members who may be in different locations between two Canon Connect Station CS100 devices.</p>
<p>The new Canon Connect Station Mobile Application is available for free on the Apple App Store and Google Play Store. For more information about the Canon Connect Station CS100 Mobile Application please go to: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cs100mobile" target="_self">usa.canon.com/cs100mobile</a></p>
<p>For a limited time, the Canon Connect Station CS100 device will be available for $99.99 with the purchase of an eligible Canon camera or camcorder such as the Canon EOS Rebel T6i or Canon VIXIA HF R70. For more information, visit: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cs100mobile" target="_self">usa.canon.com/cs100mobile</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Quackator (Aug 16, 2016)

The firmware update fails to address the worst possible 
birth defect this device had from the start:

It is a network device that can't be accessed as a network drive.

In fact it does not integrate into your own network, but instead
uses your network to integrate into Canon's ecosystem.
Everything boild down to you supplying and paying for their 
bridgehead into their hardcopy and photobook business.

I wouldn't mind that if at least the thing would deliver the
basic functions I can expect from any NAS - mappable as
a network drive and file access for image processing via
Photoshop and co.

My plan was to put one each in both of our studios and another 
one right next to my postprocessing workplace. Easy ingestion
for all material and accessible from all our computers on the 
premises.

Failed. All you get is a very simple UpnP browser access to
a very rudimentary viewing/slideshow interface in dummy 
user mode.

Canon miserably failed with this device.


----------



## prasanthvanamlo (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm unable to install the Canon Connect Station app from Google Play store. It shows "This device doesn't have enough space to download." I almost delete whole of my device and has enough space for an app to get installed but error doesn't go away how do I fix it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2017)

While most of those on the forum own a powerful personal computer, I think the connect station is more aimed at those who are not power users of computers.


----------

